# The Top Cartridge Pen Turner Is



## wdcav1952 (Aug 2, 2009)

These names are for the rest the turners for the Cartidge Pen Contest.

9   Skiprat

10  Workinforwood

11  THarvey

12  Ldb2000

13  Sylvanite

14  Bobindayton

15  Wudnhed

16  Ribanett


----------



## mikemac (Aug 2, 2009)

comment deleted to protect the foolish.

I need to pay better attention sometimes...


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 3, 2009)

That's not right, in all ways.  Ya'll better go look at my pen again.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeff , whining time is over . Looks like Skippy is gonna beat us .... again !


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 3, 2009)

mikemac said:


> Why is this place beginning to feel like a popularity contest now?



Mike,

That is uncalled for.  People have the right to vote, whether their opinion is aligned with yours or not.


----------



## mikemac (Aug 3, 2009)

:embarrassed:I just realized my mistake.. I need to pay closer attention. I thought the poll didn't include *all *individuals who entered... Your first comment said "These names are for the _*rest *_the turners for the Cartridge Pen Contest."  and I foolishly assumed that the list didn't match the actual poll, but it did. I though they were additional entries, and  I just didn't want anyone excluded.

As you were.. nothing to see here.





wdcav1952 said:


> Mike,
> 
> That is uncalled for.  People have the right to vote, whether their opinion is aligned with yours or not.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually, I was not included on either poll, yet I entered a pen in the contest. Oh well. It wasn't great and I am not a newbie so no worries.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 3, 2009)

I think you had to post the pen here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49630 to be entered. But I could be wrong.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah well, I was under the impression that once I posted it on the contest thread that was all I needed to do to be entered. As this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48538&highlight=cartridge said "This thread is *ONLY* for the posting of photos of your entry in the cartridge pen contest.  Once you have posted your entry, you can trash talk the other entries."


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't worry Hans..there's a few generous random prizes and I"m sure you'll be in the drawing for that too.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 3, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Jeff , whining time is over . Looks like Skippy is gonna beat us .... again !



Butch..it's not over till Cav says it is.  We'll keep this poll open till 2012 if that's what it takes for me to pull ahead! :turtle:

But really...If Steve wins, he deserves it.  If someone else beats him, they deserve it.  I saw about 8-10 pens worthy of first place under my personal opinion.  People worked really hard and when that happens it comes down to personal taste.  Not taste of the maker, but taste of the style of pen and presentation.   

One more thing...GO BOB GO!!! What a great performance!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Butch..it's not over till Cav says it is. We'll keep this poll open till 2012 if that's what it takes for me to pull ahead! :turtle:
> 
> But really...If Steve wins, he deserves it. If someone else beats him, they deserve it. I saw about 8-10 pens worthy of first place under my personal opinion. People worked really hard and when that happens it comes down to personal taste. Not taste of the maker, but taste of the style of pen and presentation.
> 
> One more thing...GO BOB GO!!! What a great performance!


 
Sorry Jeff , Cav could keep the poll open until 2112 and you still don't stand a chance :tongue: 
I have no problem with Skippy winning he is a great penmaker..... but .....He's a Brit !!! . It just embarrassing :redface::tongue::biggrin:

And yes ....GO BOB GO!!!! but you gotta give credit to Nancy to with her "Artistic License" pen


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the cheers, guys. Appears Ms Nancy is giving me a run!! But, why not, she spent a great deal of


----------



## Grizz (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeff, 

Out of curiousity, how do you obtain a "Master" scroller creditial.  Do you pass a test or something?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 3, 2009)

Please see this thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=884936#post884936


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 4, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Out of curiousity, how do you obtain a "Master" scroller creditial.  Do you pass a test or something?



It's easy Grizz.  What you do is perform to a level that is beyond expectation. You pay attention to details and are innovative at what you do. You travel around the country doing shows and winning the highest ribbons at every show, not county fair ribbons, but scrolling shows, carving shows, University and state art shows, Mixed media shows, competing against all types of artwork.  Then everyone automatically calls you a Master Scroller on their own, but you do not call yourself one until one day someone is jealous or bothered by it.  Once that happens, you go with the flow and become a Master Scroller.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey I've heard of a guy that's a Master Machinist, I've always wanted to meet a master of any thing I try and do. I've asked some guys that have been in machine shops longer than me, (and I helped do the rudder bushings for the Ark)  but none of them have ever met one either. Now with Jeff's work It's easy to see why he is a Master Scroller. he even has a tool to prove it!! I wonder if their are any master fishermen or if that's just broken down into individual areas, like casting, baiting, reeling, hooking, you know.:biggrin: on a slightly better note, two misguided souls voted for one of my pens so I'm not in a dead heat for last, just real close. Curse you Mr. Rat:biggrin: way to go Steven.:star::star::star:


----------



## JohnU (Aug 4, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> It's easy Grizz..... Then everyone automatically calls you a Master Scroller on their own, but you do not call yourself one until one day someone is jealous or bothered by it.  Once that happens, you go with the flow and become a Master Scroller.


LOL!!!!!   Your work shows it Jeff... you are a Master!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 4, 2009)

Master Scroller = Carpe Diem.  You only live once and you make your own History.  That's all I have to say about that, now back to the pens!

How much do you guys charge for some votes! :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Aug 4, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> How much do you guys charge for some votes! :biggrin:



LOL, save your money Jeff:wink: I've ran out of family and bribed all the people I know so maybe your count will increase now.

There is still the Cat lurking in the background that you need to worry about:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 4, 2009)

You know, Sylvanite was in Michigan last week.  He stopped by, I saw his pen.  It's very nicely done.  I really liked the design and wow was it ever light to hold on to.  Unfortunately, he looks like a cop and keeps a hawks eye on his pen, so I wasn't able to steal it!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 4, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> It's easy Grizz.  What you do is perform to a level that is beyond expectation. You pay attention to details and are innovative at what you do. You travel around the country doing shows and winning the highest ribbons at every show, not county fair ribbons, but scrolling shows, carving shows, University and state art shows, Mixed media shows, competing against all types of artwork.  Then everyone automatically calls you a Master Scroller on their own, but you do not call yourself one until one day someone is jealous or bothered by it.  Once that happens, you go with the flow and become a Master Scroller.



So, if an angler puts a worm on a hook faster and better than anyone else, uses unique and innovative baits, walks around the dock to bait the hooks of others, and can even bait a hook while upside down and blind-folded, does that make the angler a master ...


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't fall for this joke guys...almost baited me into it!  Family site.   LOL


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 4, 2009)

> So, if an angler puts a worm on a hook faster and better than anyone else, uses unique and innovative baits, walks around the dock to bait the hooks of others, and can even bait a hook while upside down and blind-folded, does that make the angler a master ...



Almost got me there, Stan! I was going to tell that one to my wife but remembered the kids are in the room, lol.


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 4, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> You know, Sylvanite was in Michigan last week.  He stopped by, I saw his pen.  It's very nicely done.  I really liked the design and wow was it ever light to hold on to.  Unfortunately, he looks like a cop and keeps a hawks eye on his pen, so I wasn't able to steal it!



I look like a cop?  Maybe I should grow a ponytail again (or would I just look like an undercover cop?).  Still, I suppose it beats looking like a nerd - sigh.

Jeff, if I thought I could have snuck off with one of your wall decorations while you were busy stealing my cartridge pencil, I'd have happily looked the other way.

There is no doubt in my mind that Jeff is a Master Scroller.  His intarsia is absolutely gorgeous.  I couldn't even conceive of designing the pieces in his living room, let alone produce them.  They are truly fine art.

Regards,
Eric


----------

